# My tv unit build



## porks (Jun 8, 2011)

With big screen TV's so cheap and low line tv units all the rage what do we do with all those old tv units
I picked one up cheap and did this



Used leaf guard to cover holes hot glued and screwed in 

hot glue to seal and cracks knot holes


cut marine carpet to size I got 1200-2000 from clark rubber for $50 got 4 out of that so I can swap and wash


put in thermostat and light, again hot glued any cracks or holes. I also wired shut the door for the light cage leaving all the sharp bits in the cage so safe for snaky

couldent sit the perspex flush because the shelf sticks out so added 25x25 angle top and bottom all the srews and sharp edges covered with hot glue (I regret using perpex all the extra bolts and seals I had to use because it flex's such a pain. I plan to replace with glass and reuse the perspex as a screw in pannel not as a hinged door when I drop the unit another level) 

I used piano hing and 3/16 bolts with butterflys and strips of rubber weather seal its a pain to open close but at least I know its secure.
I need to add some things still, I have plans to build a rock wall at the back and am looking for just the right sandstone to put under his heat light.

feel free to add any sugestions its still a work in progress.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 8, 2011)

You did an amazing job, I wish I learnt more about wood than car motors LOL(mind you I probably know just enough to be dangerous in that area too lol)
Kind regards
Crystal


----------



## porks (Jun 8, 2011)

not so much wood work in it realy mostly drilling holes and screws for the door 

oh and the branch is bolted to the floor


----------



## centraliann (Jun 8, 2011)

great looking enclosure ,
nice job


----------

